# Beginning Beekeeping Class



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

The Kokosing Valley Beekeepers Association will be hosting a class for those interested in getting started in beekeeping this coming February. The class will be Saturday Feb 12, 2011 from 9-3 in Mount Vernon Ohio. More details to follow.

Tom


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Registration info can be found at: www.knoxbees.com

Tom


----------

